# 14' budget build



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome man...great job!


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

right on


----------



## Ckbrown (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been lurking this site for a while and this is by far my favorite boat. Nice work! I've been looking for a similar hull in my area with no luck so far. Any idea who made it, brand name or anything? Cool boat! I'll be trying to copy it when I find a hull.


----------



## James_N (Sep 3, 2012)

I like it  What did you use on the deck after the glass was laid down ?


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Great job, it looks really nice.


----------

